# A late question for the UFC



## kaliace (Mar 13, 2006)

I watched the last UFC Pay Per View. One thing I noticed this time over other PPV is that the referee on the outside was checking behind the ears. It was something that maybe that I have not caught before but it seemed like they were really stressing it. Now the Noob question I have is what are they checking for? I can guess that maybe a trick is to put some sort of petroleum jelly or something like that to cause the head and neck to be slick during grappling. Is that close? 

Any insight would be great. 

Thank you,
Michael G Olive


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 13, 2006)

I've heard of boxers putting stuff like tiger balm or vapo-rub on to get in the other guy's eyes while clinching, too...


----------



## kaliace (Mar 14, 2006)

I never thought of that. 

It is just that they seemed like the referees were obsessing over the back of the ears. Making many of the fighters take a towel to them. 

Thanks for the heads up, that would suck to get something like that in your eyes during a match.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 14, 2006)

kaliace said:
			
		

> I never thought of that.
> 
> It is just that they seemed like the referees were obsessing over the back of the ears. Making many of the fighters take a towel to them.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, that would suck to get something like that in your eyes during a match.


Maybe they were inexperienced fighters and were still "wet behind the ears"!:idunno:   Seriously though, I didn't pay much attention to it.  I would have hoped that the guys fighting in the UFC wouldn't resort to such cheap tricks to get the leg up and would rely on their skill alone to get the job done.


----------

